# Water heaters & Extension cords?



## themacpack

Yes, just make sure it is an outdoor rated extension cord suited to the use. Also, purchase ONE cord long enough to do the job vs. cobbling multiple shorter cords together.


----------



## Audra0729

Awesome. I did get the heavy duty outdoor extension cord and 100 feet was more than long enough to do the job from the house to the trough.


----------



## KristinJ

I have to use extention cords to heat my trough aswell. I use 2 of them together. The barn is about 200-250ft from my house. Never had a problem yet.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i use one. but my heater has a 6 foot cord already on it.


----------



## Macslady

I should think it would be ok. Is the heater in a barn or outside? I mean if you have circuit breakers they would click off before anything occured. If inside the barn same thing, just make sure the horses can't knock it out. As long as the cords are rated for outside and are the correct amp size. I am in the about the same dilemma as you, there is electric close, but we have to run a hose for water like 100 ft. That will be fun pulling the hose in everytime so it doesn't freeze. We are so lucky like you to live in the chilly north. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate that they put that on the tank heaters. How many people have electricity right next to your water tank? Not many!
I have a 50' heavy duty outdoor rated extension cord hooked to a GFCI Shock Buster Shock Buster at Lowe's: 2 Ft., In-Line GFCI Extension Cord


----------



## KristinJ

Macslady said:


> but we have to run a hose for water like 100 ft. That will be fun pulling the hose in everytime so it doesn't freeze. We are so lucky like you to live in the chilly north. :lol:


I hear ya!! My only water source is from my house ... 300ft away!!! I gave up with the hoses in the winter. I haul out water in 2 5gallon drums .. takes forever, but I'd rather do that then the hoses !! hehe.


----------



## Vidaloco

KristinJ said:


> I hear ya!! My only water source is from my house ... 300ft away!!! I gave up with the hoses in the winter. I haul out water in 2 5gallon drums .. takes forever, but I'd rather do that then the hoses !! hehe.


I couldn't do it :shock: I remember one year everything kept freezing whether I drained it or not so I was bringing 50' of hose into the house every night. 
I hate winter:evil: But at least this year I finally got the well at my windmill working and its maybe 2' from the water tank. I cut a short easy to drain hose to get to the tank. Its been one of the easier winters so far... *crossing fingers and knocking on wood*


----------



## Macslady

Vidaloco said:


> I hate that they put that on the tank heaters. How many people have electricity right next to your water tank? Not many!
> I have a 50' heavy duty outdoor rated extension cord hooked to a GFCI Shock Buster Shock Buster at Lowe's: 2 Ft., In-Line GFCI Extension Cord


Thanks, I am going to pick one of those up just in case one of them decides to try to play. That is my biggest concern is a horse getting shocked.


----------



## Vidaloco

Don't be shocked (pun not intended) those GFCI lines are about $25 buts its worth piece of mind that my horses aren't going to stick there nose in a water tank and get electrocuted. I think I have around $50-60 in the heavy hi amp extension cord and GFCI shock buster.


----------



## Audra0729

KristinJ said:


> I hear ya!! My only water source is from my house ... 300ft away!!! I gave up with the hoses in the winter. I haul out water in 2 5gallon drums .. takes forever, but I'd rather do that then the hoses !! hehe.



I haul my house in an out of the basement each time. its a pain but that's all I can do this year. I'm really going to look into the shock buster!


----------

